# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (2ª Parte)

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Dando continuidade ao estudo do artigo do nosso convidado Anthony Calfo e gentilmente traduzido pelo nosso companheiro Pedro Nuno Ferreira, passamos a apresentar a discussão dos membros a 2ª parte do artigo:

*As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios*
*(2ª Parte)*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
Como já havia dito (escrito) coloquei em funcionamento um refugio no meu sistema. Para tal aproveitei o depósito de reposição de água evaporada que não usava bem como a respectiva bomba, e converti-o num refugio de 40 litros integrado no sistema. Como poderão ver pelas fotografias, ainda é incipiente e vai levar mais alguma RV em placas na zona da bomba de re-circulação que lá está e alimenta o aquário por cima. Além disso irá levar mais algumas algas, Gracilária de preferência e a lâmpada irá ser trocada por uma T5 da aquámedic de 10000K que já tenho aí do material de reserva mas este candeeiro de móvel não aceita esse tipo de encaixe. Irá levar 3 ou 4 cavalos marinhos pequenos a seu tempo. Tem sargaço da nossa costa, bem como algumas outras algas da nossa costa o que permitirá experimentar e ver como funciona ou não. Também tem alguma caulerpa e uma halimeda, ambas oferecidas. A RV já a tinha na caixa depuradora (=sump) e vamos a ver no que dá. Este refugio servirá também como aquário de quarentena/adaptação temporária de um ou outro peixe pequeno e calmo. Pode ficar à vista ou tapado com as tampas acrílica pretas que servem de portas à parte inferior do móvel.
















Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Aqui vai uma pequena actualização do refúgio que coloquei em funcionamento há cerca de um mês.
O refúgio tem alguma caulerpa, pouca, e essencialmente algas da nossa costa de que o Sargassum vulgare, sargaço, está representado em maioria.

Podem ver ocorrências naturais dessa alga aqui:











Tem ainda Ulva rigida, e um bocadinho de Chondrea caerulensces que recolhi da ocorrência natural que se vê aqui:







e aqui o bocadinho que retirei, deixando ficar o resto porque nesta altura do ano ainda há pouca:



Estão ainda representadas mais algumas espécies de algas que oportunamente mencionarei.
Tenho também esponja, mais concretamente Hymeniacydon sanguinea que ainda não coloquei, porque quero observar bem. Entretanto fui colocando uma outra esponja de cor castanha chocolate que se está a dar muito bem.
As algas mantêm-se bem até ao momento. 

Aqui mais algumas fotografias:











Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Mais uma pequena actualização. Ontem decidi finalmente colocar a primeira esponja da nossa costa no sistema mas com o intuito de avaliar como se comporta, possibilidade de manter, criar, desenvolver. A finalidade para já é esta que a resultar poderá evoluir para fins de filtragem/remoção de nutrientes, e/ou manter uma espécie de esponja interessante e/ou ainda manter e desenvolver para fins de alimentação de espécies que gostem e incluam esponja natural na respectiva alimentação. Caso resulte, pretendo que as três finalidades possíveis acima descritas se materializem na forma de pedaços de rocha devidamente colonizados pela esponja que serão então aplicados em função da finalidade pretendia. Futuro dirá.

Os pedaços seleccionados de um conjunto cujo restante permanece por enquanto na parte superior do frigorífico, logo a baixa temperatura mas sem congelar porque se pretende fresca e viva para adicionar ao refúgio e aumentar as possibilidades e volume de esponja mantida, desenvolvida. Caso tal não se verifique poderão sempre ser congelados e usados como alimento de várias espécies de peixes, por exemplo.



e aqui, no refúgio:



Tenho mais imagens de ocorrências de esponja da nossa costa no estado natural, inclusive uma do momento em que recolhi um destes pedaços, e que colocarei oportunamente em tópicos adequados já existentes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos

Hoje de manhã constatei que a esponja que coloquei no refugio, apresenta evidencias de crescimento. Além disso constatei também que a ulva se "agarrou" à rocha e assim está a tapar parcialmente um dos pedaços de esponja que coloquei







Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

É sempre bom seguir os teus posts, qualidade não lhes falta e gosto dos desafios que tu colocas a ti próprio e até ao hobby em geral.

Como me identifico muito com essa forma de ser quero trocar aqui umas impressões ctg acerca da utilização de seres da nossa costa, tão ignorados por nós, principalmente no que diz respeito a algas. 

Quando iniciei a montagem do meu aquario, durante uns tempos o aquario esteve a 23º e levou unicamente com bicharada da nossa costa. Nessa altura usei a alga Polydes rotundus (acho que é este especie ) mas o problema da utilização das algas da nossa costa é a fixação das mesmas. Como não tive sensibilidade suficiente acabei por prender a alga com elasticos e enterrei ligeiramente. Apodreceu no pé. Por isso não sei se esta espécie se adapta...mas bonita ela é.

Recentemente introduzi no aquario duas espécies diferentes. Uma espécie de ulva e uma Cladophora rupestris. A Cladophora é lindissima. Ambas estão fixas a mexilhoes por isso a dificuldade diminui. 

Gostava de saber como está a correr a tua experiencia com as algas e se ja tiveste experiencia com estas duas espécies.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> É sempre bom seguir os teus posts, qualidade não lhes falta e gosto dos desafios que tu colocas a ti próprio e até ao hobby em geral.
> 
> Como me identifico muito com essa forma de ser quero trocar aqui umas impressões ctg acerca da utilização de seres da nossa costa, tão ignorados por nós, principalmente no que diz respeito a algas. 
> 
> Quando iniciei a montagem do meu aquário, durante uns tempos o aquário esteve a 23º e levou unicamente com bicharada da nossa costa. Nessa altura usei a alga Polydes rotundus (acho que é este espécie ) mas o problema da utilização das algas da nossa costa é a fixação das mesmas. Como não tive sensibilidade suficiente acabei por prender a alga com elásticos e enterrei ligeiramente. Apodreceu no pé. Por isso não sei se esta espécie se adapta...mas bonita ela é.
> 
> Recentemente introduzi no aquario duas espécies diferentes. Uma espécie de ulva e uma Cladophora rupestris. A Cladophora é lindissima. Ambas estão fixas a mexilhoes por isso a dificuldade diminui. 
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Nuno
Agradeço a cortesia relativamente ao modo como escrevo que pretende apenas transmitir o melhor possível a mensagem. Quanto aos desafios, bem quando se pretende alcançar algo, temos de "abrir caminho" caso este não esteja aberto, e muitos há que evitam ter de "abrir caminhos", eu não.

Tenho muito gosto em trocar impressões e dentro do pouco que sei, se é que sei alguma coisa, procurarei responder, trocar informação ajudar.

Relativamente às algas que descreves, ainda não ensaiei a fundo, ou seja tenho para ali qualquer coisita mas não trouxe propriamente com essa intenção. Neste momento a experiência anda há volta do Sargassum vulgare e da Ulva assim como da esponja da nossa costa Hymeniacidon sanguinea que se está a revelar um sucesso. 
Relativamente ao Sargassum vulgare, penso que o deveria sujeitar a alguma corrente, nem que fosse só durante alguma horas por dia, mas está bonito e procurei afundar o pé na areia porque é essa situação em que normalmente o encontramos. Também se fixa a rocha mas pelo que pude ver prefere a areia consistente como por exemplo a que oferece o recife de Barroeira. Uma outra alga com a qual tive bom resultado mas que neste momento não tenho, foi a Codium tomentosum, uma alga verde carnuda cujos talos lembram o feijão verde cozido e até têm, uma consistência similar. Os Zebrsoma, particularmente o Xanthurus (o meu pelo menos) gostam de comer essa alga. Relativamente à Ulva, é muito resistente, sempre verde, parte da que trouxe e entrou em contacto com a RV que tenho no refúgio, "agarrou-se" à mesma e a que está solta, vou usando como alimento para os peixes e assim vou renovando o stock, alias vou recolher mais daqui...a algumas horas... :yb665:  (já devia estar a descançar...). Outra alga ainda que valorizo muito desde...sempre..é a Chondria coerulensces de que tenho um pedacinho pequenino porque não quis recolher a única ocorrência que encontrei na semana passada e assim prefiro aguardar para quando houver mais e então vou recolher muito mais.

Relativamente a algas que se fixem em substrato rochoso, pois nesses casos estou a recolher mexilhões e/ou lapas que as tenham agarradas à respectiva concha, de preferência conchas já sem o animal ou então tem de ser extraído (e usado como alimento nosso no arroz por exemplo ou dado fresco aos peixes, camarões, etc... :yb665: ) e colocado no refúgio para ser "limpo" pelos camarões da nossa costa. Algumas dessas algas subsistem outra não, mas ainda não estudei em detalhe. Como disse acima, por enquanto estou concentrado no Sargassum vulgare, na Ulva e na Hymeniacidon sanguinea. Já agora, o Codium tomentosum qua acima menciono tem um pé em forma de disco, um pouco como o Sargassum vulgare e assenta também em areia mais ou menos consistente.

A alga Cladophora rupestris é de facto bonita como se pode ver neste elo mas ainda não ensaiei. 

*www.horta.uac.pt/.../Cladophora_rupestris.htm

*Uma coisa para já posso dizer, é que alga que não esteja fixa em substrato de areia, não deve ser enfiada na areia e assim fixa a uma rocha ou substrato rígido. 
Bem ainda muito temos para aprender, ver como se comportam estas algas em continuo num meio bem mais quente do que aquele onde vivem. Pelo menos para já se mais não houver, podemos ter a vantagem de ter algas frescas durante um mês ou mais para dar de alimento, o que é bem melhor do que as conservar na própria água num recipiente no frigorífico em que duram muito menos, além disso a alga fresca se dada como alimento, permanece até ser ingerida ao contrário de outros alimentos que se decompõem rapidamente com tudo o que de negativo isso tem. No refúgio duram mais e ajudam a manter o sistema mais "limpo".

Independentemente dos aspectos práticos ligados às algas, são seres muito bonitos e na nossa costa temos um verdadeiro tesouro e, forma, cor, tamanho, uma grande diversidade. Por si só e independentemente dos benefícios que nos trazem, vale a pena manter estas algas de beleza arrebatadora.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Obrigado pelo feed-back!!Relativamente á alga Codium tomentosum, eu acho que foi esta que utilizei e não a Polydes rotundus. Fiz confusão. Mas como te disse enterrei- a no areão e acabou por morrer pela base. Não cheguei a reparar se a alga cresceu, mas se cresceu foi pouco ( também não devia ter muitos nutrientes )

A Chondria coerulensces é aquela azulada? Agora com o aumento da temperatura já se vê muita. Fui recolher água esta semana e vi muita mesmo mas ainda são tufos muito pequenos por isso não colectei nada. Tem-se aguentado?

Para já o que posso dizer é que a Cladophora agarra muito sedimento o que é mau e também acho que é predada pelas minhas cerites que andam sempre em cima...De resto não posso dizer mais porque ainda não noto crescimento. Tenho-a a 26 graus o que é puxadito...

Em relação á esponja já procurei muito e não consigo encontrar nada. Nem essa nem nenhuma esponja.Mas eu aprecio muito este tipo de organismos e por isso se essa se dá bem no teu aquario vou querer experimentar aqui. Temos de combinar um dia para me dizeres onde a posso encontrar.

Um abraço

----------

